# Cobue & Lime Mbenji



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

He is not setup to breed and is not in full color here.









Lime Mbenji male









1.5"ish Afra cobue, offspring of top male. He is a little mad man, chases the Tropheops Chilumba around abit.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that last one looks like it's got a nice set of teeth on him!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you ever have a few extra keep me in mind. They look great.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Fishfreaks: They don't call the Afra "Dog tooth cichlids" for nothing. 

Fish_doc: Will do, do you make to any of the GCCA events? Not sure what part of Illinois you are from. I don't make to alot of the events, but make a few. Going up to Chicago with a few fish buddies this weekend for a auction. SHould be a fun "fish trip".

Right now all the Cobue I have are for personal future breeders, but I have alot of extra Afra Jalo reef and Lab. Hongi growing up.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I haven't been to any of the events with the GCCA but sonofbreeder mentioned he was thinking of going. I live about 1 1/2 -2 hour drive from most their events. Not bad but still a bit of a drive for a old guy like me. LOL Since it seems we have so many here from the area any more maybe Ill have to consider showing up to a few.


----------

